
Ask HN: What do you do when you hear something memorable/relevant in a podcast? - theowu
Six months ago, I started listening to podcasts, and I&#x27;ve been hooked ever since -- some of my favorites are Acquired (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.acquired.fm&#x2F;) &amp; The Twenty Minute VC (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thetwentyminutevc.com&#x2F;).<p>I love how much I learn in these podcasts, but I haven&#x27;t found a great way to retain this knowledge. I&#x27;m curious to hear 1) how often this happens to others and 2) what you currently do when you hear something memorable&#x2F;relevant?<p>Welcome to any additional thoughts!
======
sarah123ed
Writing into comments in code that I happen to be working on at the moment.

